

Show HN: A strength training Android app for beginners (my first app) - airlocksoftware
http://www.airlocksoftware.com/strength/

======
airlocksoftware
Hi there. I'm kinda new to programming, I changed majors and have only been
working at it for a couple of years. I've been very inspired by some of the
posts I've seen here. They kept me going to finish this project, so I wanted
to share it with you.

I made a strength training app because I wasn't really satisfied with the user
experience of the few that were already in the market. I started doing
strength training about 3 years ago, and as a (previously) skinny nerd, it
really changed my life. The confidence, energy, and overall feeling of health
I've gained are incredible. I really believe that if you're someone who has
let their health go, the biggest thing you can do to improve your programming,
your startup, or your life is to get fit.

Now I'm not going to say that it isn't hard. It really is. Doing a set of
heavy squats is definitely the hardest part of my day. But it doesn't have to
take much time (1 - 1.5 hours, 3 times per week).

What I'm trying to do with Strength is make it simple for someone who's never
weightlifted or done a squat before to get started. It helps you set up a
program, and then tells you what lifts to do, how long to rest for, reminds
you when it's time for a workout, etc.

Any feedback (or feature requests, or bug reports) is appreciated. You can
email me: matt (at) airlocksoftware (dot) com

Thanks!

